# I hate group projects.



## HteCreative (Sep 12, 2013)

I absolutely HATE group projects. I sucks to be in school feeling cruddy with all those other people already, but faculty and staff like to ante up that feeling and give us group projects.
First, I hate group projects because I simply don't get society in general's obsession with being "socially involved". People for some stupid reason want to bring social influence to EVERYTHING these days.
Lastly, keeping good communication to get the darn project done is excruciatingly painful and annoying. I don't have time for that, especially since I have other projects, school assignments, responsibilities, promises, etc.
Does anybody else share this terrible feeling? :help


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think many of us on this site absolutely LOATHE group projects because they are always non-productive and add no learning value to the class/lab.

In the end it always falls on one or two people to complete the project while the rest lay back and get the grade that the others earned. I'm not even gonna get started on the mess of projects I had to deal with as an undergraduate.

It is difficult to stay in contact with group members when they don't take a class seriously. And then they want to meet up at odd hours and when you get together to do the bloody project then the just talk about other things instead of focusing on the task at hand. UGH!


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> I think many of us on this site absolutely LOATHE group projects because they are always non-productive and add no learning value to the class/lab.
> 
> In the end it always falls on one or two people to complete the project while the rest lay back and get the grade that the others earned. I'm not even gonna get started on the mess of projects I had to deal with as an undergraduate.
> 
> It is difficult to stay in contact with group members when they don't take a class seriously. And then they want to meet up at odd hours and when you get together to do the bloody project then the just talk about other things instead of focusing on the task at hand. UGH!


I love group projects though..


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

glossy95 said:


> I love group projects though..


You're lucky that you never had to deal with horrible group members. Group projects have always been likened process of Crucifixion or even like traveling through the 9 Circles of Hell for me.


----------



## Love4Lyricism (Oct 22, 2013)

In a school where the biggest concern was whether or not you had creases in your Air Jordans - Group projects were hell.

Doing everyone else's work, then getting chewed out for making a 'B.'


----------



## Chukopin (Oct 24, 2013)

I love group projects, it gives me the chance to interact socially without having to talk about personal stuff or your social life. It forces me to talk to people I don't know. Maybe you just have bad luck with the partners, or you don't like the subject, but if most of the group works well, it can earn you some new friends.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate them and I never do any work even though I would do a better job than all the idiots in my group. I'm too scared to speak up and take initiative though so I end up doing nothing. Usually my group's full of idiots so I don't get the grade I want.


----------



## MagicMatty29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to hate these too and recently I had to have a group discussion with some college mates, i did feel that 'Oh sh*t' feeling but I went over anyway and just became my confident-self, I had to put on an act I suppose, you can be confident, you can also feign confidence but people and groups tend to love and welcome someone confident/seemingly confident


----------



## Loveology (Oct 27, 2013)

i also really hate group projects but my school is obsessed with them. I have group work almost every day and every class and i can't help but feel drained, irritable and angry.


----------



## DudeMcgee (Oct 27, 2013)

I've always hated them, never participated as I feared getting involved and whatnot. I actually dropped a class this semester simply due to the fact that it ended up revolving around group projects. 

I love independent projects, unless they have to be presented.

I've always thought the ideal school would have maybe 3 people in a class, and you could spawn from classroom to classroom, thus avoiding the hallways. 

Also, I agree with what ImBored21 said, in that I feel like I could do so much more than my group members are, but I am way to scared to participate, thus handing my mark over to a bunch of giddy students who are likely to get no better than a 68 or so.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

As long as the teacher or whoever picks the groups for us I like them.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

A group project is an odyssey... you wander around forever and learn nothing.


----------



## catsarecute (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate them because I get too anxious to speak up because of the fear of the other members in the group judging me and my work and then I avoid doing the work because I'm too concerned about what everyone else will think.

It ends up making me look really unreliable and a lazy person who doesn't care or have any initiative for the work, when really I just can't get past the anxiety of being in a group and that's why I haven't done it.

Then I just feel like an incredibly horrible person. It's not a great cycle, hence why I hate group projects.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I hate group projects because I have to depend on other people to get **** done, which they never do right.


----------

